# "happiness is in the meadow"



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Hello everyone ^^
Just some shoots of my tank in last month ...
:-D

* 4 weeks ago :






















































































































* 3 weeks ago :










* One weeks ago, after 15 days of vacations  :










* And today ...


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

awesome colours and shaping. it was prime in the picture 3 weeks ago. the negative space tho just above the glosso bugs me. it might just be me! overall a really good tank.


----------



## P Zero (Jan 24, 2006)

niiiiiiiiiice


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

This definitely does make me happy. I love the colors, balance and complimentary textures.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Happiness is you sharing these pictures with us!  Original design and plant choice, healthy flora and fauna......simply gorgeous!!

Tank dimensions, and lighting please? If you wish to share them  Very stunning!!! Nicely done!

Excuse me, I have to go quit drooling now! LOL


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

That's a lovely tank. I like the glosso going under the branches to the back of the tank, it almost suggests they wrap around the taller plants.
Are they Dicrossus or Crenicara cichlids in there or something else?


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

ed seeley said:


> Are they Dicrossus or Crenicara cichlids in there or something else?


Yes, it's Dicrossus !

* Somes photos of us :


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

They're awesome and great photos! I wish I could take photos that good! The colour on the male is stunning! Any tank with them in would be brilliant IMO! Have they spawned for you yet?


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> Tank dimensions, and lighting please?


* The technical part :
- Tank => L 110 cm * H 55 cm * P 50 cm (300 L)
- Lightning => "Dupla Electra" 2*150 W HQI (5.200 °K)
- CO² => "JBL Proflora CO2 Set vario 500 Profi 2", injection by microperler
- Filtration => external canister EHEIM 2026
- Soil => Deponit-mix (Dennerle) + Latérite + Heating cord 25 W
- Osmolator Tunze 3155
- Fertilization : Flourish (Seachem) + Flora24 (RedSea) + ECA (ADA)

* Population :
- 6 Dicrossus filamentosus
- 40 Hyphessobrycon eos
- 10 Corydoras habrosus
- 10 Otocinclus affinis
- 50 Neocaridina denticulata sinensis "red"

* Plantation :
- Limnophila aromatica
- Rotala sp. ''Green''
- Glossostigma elatinoides
- Juncus repens
- Rotala sp. ''Nanjenshan''
- Blyxa japonica
- Hemianthus callitrichoides ''Cuba''
- Eleocharis acicularis
- Vallisneria nana
- Hemianthus micranthemoides


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

ed seeley said:


> Have they spawned for you yet?


Yes, during this shooting ...

Some videos :



And also another time ...


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

That is an amazing tank scape you have there. The color choices are fantastic. One day I'll make a tank like that...... maybe  .


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your nice comments, it is very pleasant!    
As some required it of me, here details of my fertilization and the parameters of the water of this tank:
* Fertilization:
- 5 ml of Flourish and FlourishIron (Seachem) twice by week.
- 5 droops of Flora24 (RedSea) per day.
- 25 droops of ECA (ADA) 3 times per week.
- And KNO3 + K2PO4 according to the needs.
* Water parameters:
- KH: 5.
- GH: 8.
- NO3: between 5 and 10 ppm.
- PO4: between 1 and 2 ppm.
- pH: 6.8 (approximately).
- Fe: not tested.



I soon will prepare new a aquascape that I you will make well on also dividing...


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I hope this is going in the contests - it is worthy of some prizes.

Don't the corys uproot the glosso?


----------



## EahInMass (Aug 29, 2006)

Tank dimensions, and lighting please? If you wish to share them  Very stunning!!! Nicely done!

Excuse me, I have to go quit drooling now! LOL[/QUOTE]

I second that! rayer:


----------



## EahInMass (Aug 29, 2006)

oops, sorry...I screwed that up somehow! Leave it to a woman, right?! lol. That was meant to quote Donald...I second your comments Donald!


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Squawkbert said:


> I hope this is going in the contests - it is worthy of some prizes.


I think of presenting it at the AGA contest, and in a french contest. I also hope that this tank will gain a price, but there are so many beautiful tanks... rayer:



> Don't the corys uproot the glosso?


Not, at all. This variety (C habrosus) is really very small and does not have enough "energy" to uproot the Glosso.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Very well done indeed. Good luck for the AGA and JAFA.


----------



## vicpinto (Mar 27, 2007)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

gf225 said:


> Very well done indeed. Good luck for the AGA and JAFA.


Thanks George


----------



## howie (Jan 5, 2007)

Your tank is beautiful.


----------



## jerome63770 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi kooka, so I don't say what I think of your tank... you already know it. Just a word, congratulations ! make a so beautiful layout in so less time... whaou it's impressive


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

The spawning is awesome, as is the tank mate! I guess they didn't make it in a community tank, but great achievement to get them spawning, they aren't the easiest of fish to get in the mood!!!
I'm trying to get a path through to the back of my tank with a grove of various Echinodorus, but it doesn't look right. Yours is brilliant.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Why can't i see the pictures??? AHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

ranmasatome said:


> Why can't i see the pictures??? AHHHHHH!!!!


It would be said that the lodging of images is broken down. If that continuous, I would give the photographs on another lodging, and I would give them here!

Sorry for that


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

no probs.. i can see them now... 
Sweet tank.. and a nice pair of Discrossus


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Thank you everyone for these comments ! :icon_bigg


I dismounted this layout, to begin another one... See you soon, with another Aquascape :bounce:


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

If you want to see the final photographs of this tank, as well as photographs of my precedents aquascapes, come here...

http://www.paysages-aquatiques.com/inc.php?page=/galeries/vuemembre&membre=kookaburra


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

Your tank is AMAZING!!!

I have one question, how do get plants to get so thick and healthy????!!!! 

is there a special way of trimming them??


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

ir0n_ma1den said:


> I have one question, how do get plants to get so thick and healthy????!!!!
> is there a special way of trimming them??


Much light by HQI, a good soil and a complete fertilization: good bases are needed!

Then, it is necessary of course to cut the plants "by the top" to make them denser and to create packages also compact, and not to hesitate to plant very packed.


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

This tank is select to be in the "VIP Guest Gallery" on http://www.cau-aqua.net

http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?option=com_zoom&Itemid=29&catid=160

Enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Really nice!!!


----------



## lacustris (Jul 21, 2007)

VERY WELL DONE, seems to me you french aquascapers have a lot of knowledge on how to create and keep a very beautiful planted tank..
what is the name of the fish (dwarfcichlid) in the tank??
i still dont get it how people like you are doing this.
is it possible to give youre opinion on my tank problem??
i have a 200cm-50-50cm tank, 377watt of t8 lamps on for 12hours full capacity and 1.5hours at 25watt only.
water ph around 7, kh 7, gh 14.
fertilizing with kno3 and kh2po4 and profito(dutch brand for micros) the bottle says 10ml for 100liter ,
i have added till 4times this amount but i still have some plants that are showing difformaties.
i added some pictures
these plants used to grow well with the same ph,kh,gh values.
javamoss isnt growing at all, holes in vallisneria and saggitaria and potamogeton...
glassy heteranthera zosterofolia.
whats youre opinion and what would you do to make the problem go away.
hope you want to answer
regards
jurgen


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Thinking of lacking of NPK.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice Crinicar... err, Dicrossus. Coolest. Cichlid. Ever.


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

rs79 said:


> Nice Crinicar... err, Dicrossus. Coolest. Cichlid. Ever.


Yes, it's some Dicrossus filamentosus.

This tank is 95 on the ADA 2007 contest, I'am very happy


----------



## lacustris (Jul 21, 2007)

congrets Kooka!  , not sure you have red my last post??is it possible to give your opinion on it??


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

One of the most lush and full aquascapes i have seen.

Beautiful..


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

lacustris said:


> congrets Kooka!  , not sure you have red my last post??is it possible to give your opinion on it??


Ho sorry, I miss your post ...



lacustris said:


> but i still have some plants that are showing difformaties. these plants used to grow well with the same ph,kh,gh values. javamoss isnt growing at all, holes in vallisneria and saggitaria and potamogeton...glassy heteranthera zosterofolia.
> whats youre opinion and what would you do to make the problem go away. hope you want to answer


Considering the color that take your plants, one would say a lack of iron... But it is not easy to know without more details. Did you have open a "topic" where we can speak about it more?


----------



## lacustris (Jul 21, 2007)

Kookaburra said:


> Ho sorry, I miss your post ...
> 
> Considering the color that take your plants, one would say a lack of iron... But it is not easy to know without more details. Did you have open a "topic" where we can speak about it more?


thanks
i will open a topic.


----------



## lacustris (Jul 21, 2007)

lacustris said:


> thanks
> i will open a topic.


i did today


----------



## lacustris (Jul 21, 2007)

some questions about your Fertilization:
- 5 ml of Flourish and FlourishIron (Seachem) twice by week.

dont understand the seachem iron instructions,it says 1cap for 200l to have 0.1mg/l, but it doesnt say how many times.is this once a week or a day.
how do you decide how many you give a week??
- 5 droops of Flora24 (RedSea) per day.

is this allround fertilizer??
- 25 droops of ECA (ADA) 3 times per week.

IS THIS IRON ALSO??

how high do you keep your ironlevels???


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I am so jealous, your tank in beautiful, I only wish my tank could do half as nicely as yours and I'd be content. Could be that I don't that much time to devote to my tank, oh well, maybe someday.

In the meantime, please keep those photos coming, I really enjoy them!

Linda


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

LindaC said:


> In the meantime, please keep those photos coming, I really enjoy them!
> Linda


Thanks 

My next tank is visible here :
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/42419-arcanes-kookaburra.html



lacustris said:


> some questions about your Fertilization:
> dont understand the seachem iron instructions,it says 1cap for 200l to have 0.1mg/l, but it doesnt say how many times.is this once a week or a day. how do you decide how many you give a week??


I think it is once a week ... But, I put it twice a week, because of the "Hight Light" in my tank ...



> - 5 droops of Flora24 (RedSea) per day.
> is this allround fertilizer??


No, It a "elements traces" fertiliser, to compensate for the daily consumptions... It is the same thing that Dupla 24...



> - 25 droops of ECA (ADA) 3 times per week.
> IS THIS IRON ALSO??


Yes, I prefer have too much Iron (in differents forms ...) that a lack of Iron in my tank ... And it seems that ECA containts differents thinks like "botanical hormones" (= natural organic acids) ...



> how high do you keep your ironlevels???


I don't know, I do not measure the iron rate in my tanks.... I do it this "feeling"


----------

